# custom plow controller bracket



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Used to always hold or let sit on the seat,my meyer controller. Decided I need to mount my SD controller but didn`t want to drill any holes in the truck. No good place on the dash anyhow. Didn`t want pedestal on floor. So this is what I came up with.Materials used:scrap trex decking,new not needed Harley filter . Fits tightly into cup holder,swivels for comfort,easily removes when not needed.


----------



## Crazy (Oct 29, 2014)

I like. Gonna have to to something for mine also.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks good


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Simple, but good idea. Nice job


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I use an old gm starter shim bolted to the bottom of the controler it has a 90 degree bend open the center console the close the lid works for me pic soon getting ready to deep fry turky


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's mine i use an old gm starter shim bolted to the bottom of the controler i open the center console set in in place close the door and it stays put


----------



## Crazy (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread got me thinking. So I cobbled a mount, holder from some spare ram mount hardware I had laying around.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pit Crew;1883278 said:


> Used to always hold or let sit on the seat,my meyer controller. Decided I need to mount my SD controller but didn`t want to drill any holes in the truck. No good place on the dash anyhow. Didn`t want pedestal on floor. So this is what I came up with.Materials used:scrap trex decking,new not needed Harley filter . Fits tightly into cup holder,swivels for comfort,easily removes when not needed.


Why does that make my arm hurt?


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

grandview;1892931 said:


> Why does that make my arm hurt?


Don`t know! Dosen`t hurt my arm,and I actually have had my arm on it. It`s actually very comfortable.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I hang my fishstik over the steering column when not using it. When traveling between lots it goes over my right thigh or top end down in the arm rest cup holder.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1893358 said:


> I hang my fishstik over the steering column when not using it. When traveling between lots it goes over my right thigh or top end down in the arm rest cup holder.


I didn`t mount it for transport purposes, I mounted it there for comfort and ease of use. It`s right at ams reach while resting arm on console. To the OP with the sensitive arm, I usually have on a winter coat,or at least a sweat shirt on while plowing. Very comfortable on the arm. Crazy,can you adjust that out and down for arm reach?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I hang my fishstick over the steering wheele to the drivers door and use it with my left hand and shift with the right .you do everything with your right hand what does the left do besides tugg .


----------



## Crazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Pit Crew;1893407 said:


> I didn`t mount it for transport purposes, I mounted it there for comfort and ease of use. It`s right at ams reach while resting arm on console. To the OP with the sensitive arm, I usually have on a winter coat,or at least a sweat shirt on while plowing. Very comfortable on the arm. Crazy,can you adjust that out and down for arm reach?


Yes. Both arms are adjustable. You can move it in,out, back, forward, side to side, up or down. The ram mounts are very adjustable. I just hooked two of them together with a rod connector. The mount is hooked to the cup holder with a ram c-clamp and the controller is held in place with another ram clamp. You can also adjust the controller position by moving it in the upper clamp. I just loosen the upper clamp and the controller comes right out. Or you can loosen the lower clamp and the whole assembly can be removed.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

jmac5058;1893411 said:


> I hang my fishstick over the steering wheele to the drivers door and use it with my left hand and shift with the right .you do everything with your right hand what does the left do besides tugg .


I steer with my left ,what do you do with you left? I tugg at home...:laughing:


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I have my Fishstick holder velcroed to the dash just above the shifter. I steer with the left, select gear with right and push button with right. No holes in my dash and that new hard velcro from 3m is awesome! If you can't picture it I can post a pic later


----------

